# Urgent Post! Jennifer needs our prayers



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Ok-I had called to talk to Jennifer a couple hours ago-there is a CHANCE that Atticus might be found, BUT!! They need our prayers! Everyone-please play really hard for Atticus to be found right now. They are searching in the dark in an area where Atticus has been seen a couple of times and they are hoping to find him. Someone had seen a flyer and called her that he saw him this morning but was on his way to school or something and a cop has seen him to (if it is-pray tell, Atticus) She just called me back and asked that I post this so come on everyone-pray really hard that Atticus will be found!!!!


rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh man...I sure hope it was Atticus, and that they bring that boy home TONITE!!

rayer:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm holding my breath. Please, please. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

:grouphug: Praying for Atticus


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: Dear God, Please let them find poor little lost Atticus. He needs to go home. They are so sad and desparate. If it is thy will let them find him now. Amen. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Dear God please give us a happy ending to this story. I will be praying.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh please God. Please. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dear Heavenly Father, 

Please shine Your BRIGHT, loving Light down on Atticus and allow Jennifer to clearly see his darling cute self. Help Atticus bark and bark to alert the searchers find him swiftly, as You know he is dearly needed at home. I ask this of you, in the name of Your beloved Son, Jesus Christ. Amen.


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

I am praying hard and hoping to be crying tears of joy really soon!!! rayer:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh dear Lord please light the way for Jennifer to find Atticus....she needs your help....


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: Praying for Atticus


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

What do you mean a copy has seen him too? So two people have seen him in the area?
Oh goodness I hope this all pans out. I was about to go to bed but I'm going to stay up a bit to see if they find him. I'm too nervous to sleep now! Oh please God let them find Atticus and let him be okay! rayer:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Also, if you can, pray for their safety as they search in the dark. rayer: 

I told Jennifer to call me as late as she needs to and I will update if she gives me an update. :grouphug:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 
OMG God please help Jennifer be reunited with Atticus!!! PLEASEE!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

OMG I am thinking positive thoughts that it is Atticus and he will be home safe and sound :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Sorry, I was typing so fast to get the info to everyone-I meant cop-I changed it now. So yes-two people have seen a small white dog walking in the area they are searching!! rayer: 



> What do you mean a copy has seen him too? So two people have seen him in the area?
> Oh goodness I hope this all pans out. I was about to go to bed but I'm going to stay up a bit to see if they find him. I'm too nervous to sleep now! Oh please God let them find Atticus and let him be okay! rayer:[/B]


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Gena, do you know if it is by there home? Is it in a wooded area? 

I really really hope that they find Atticus soon. I know they wont give up until they do!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

OMG!!!!! Please let them find Atticus.........please, please, please......


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Please, God, please hear these prayers. Please bring this baby back home. Give us a happy ending here, dear Lord. Amen


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

OMG!! please please please please please let them find him soon..... my tears of joy came down as i was reading this...... i am praying really hard that atticus and jennifer are reunited soon!!!!!!!! rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I am praying too... Please Lord, let Atticus be found!!!! rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh my! How I wish I could be there to help search.

I will keep Jennifer and all those searching in my prayers, and ask that Atticus is able to sleep in his own bed tonight!

I, too, plan to stay up for awhile to see if there's any word.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

I really hope that it is Atticus and he is found safe tonight! Luna and I are hoping for good news tonight! rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm praying with all my might rayer: . Sarah


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I think she said it was a dark wooded area-so they need our eyes in thought and prayer for sure! I won't be able to sleep if I don't hear back from her!

Please Atticus-let mommy and daddy find you rayer:


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with them, that they find him safe and sound... God is watching over him, I believe they will find him soon


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

I'm definetly praying too that Atticus is found soon safe and sound rayer:


----------



## SillieMillie (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm just catching up on this thread. I hope and pray Atticus comes home safe and sound. My big dog gave us a scare going missing a few weeks back and so I know that heart in mouth feeling all too well, and wouldn't wish it on anyone. Come home Atticus!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

rayer: rayer: Oh praying it is him! rayer: rayer:


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Oh Gosh, I am really really praying and hoping to come back tonight and read good news.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Omg please lord please let atticus be found soon. Please let this be him. I am going to go to bed now and pray the rosary for him and hope that in the morning we have good news


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

I am praying that God guides Atticus into his parents arms...or at least someone with good enough morals to return him home...If I could lend them my sight and voice I would!......I will pray non-stop that it truly is Atticus and that he is safely finding his way back* rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: thank you for the update gena!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

OMG praying very hard that it is indeed Atticus and that he gets home safely tonight.
rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh dear God Please let this be Atticus and let them find him soon! rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

OMG ... I read the post and was holding my breath.

Please let it be Atticus - God guide them to him or him to them ... poor baby if it is him out there in the woods ..

I will be one of the last ones to sleep (West coast) so please update me Gena or Jennifer.

Geez I wish I could be there to help ....


----------



## keack (May 7, 2007)

Dear Everyone:

The area was too large and too full of hiding places. It is an old scrap yard for NM Tech there are pipes and dumps and ravines, etc. We had 7 people searching in the dark and we scoured the place the best we could - we set up two different kennels with water in the area he had been spotted. I will set out live traps in the morning - early, early. I'm lucky to have access to about 20 of them. Ken and I are trying to figure out if we should go back out, Ken just decided to go back out. I feel we are so close, I just wish we had night vision goggles and 50 more people.

I am so thankful to have all of you as friends. Your thoughts and prayers have given us extra strength and I hope to have good news to report to you tomorrow. 

Jennifer


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Come on, St. Francis and St. Anthony. I promise to send you both donations. 
I can't stop crying.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

rayer: please little man run into ur parents arms....


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

jennifer, thank you soooooo much for keeping us updated... im sure you are all tired.... good luck and be safe!!! im going ot keep praying......


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Dear Everyone:
> 
> The area was too large and too full of hiding places. It is an old scrap yard for NM Tech there are pipes and dumps and ravines, etc. We had 7 people searching in the dark and we scoured the place the best we could - we set up two different kennels with water in the area he had been spotted. I will set out live traps in the morning - early, early. I'm lucky to have access to about 20 of them. Ken and I are trying to figure out if we should go back out, Ken just decided to go back out. I feel we are so close, I just wish we had night vision goggles and 50 more people.
> 
> ...


Ohhh I hope you find him soon, Jennifer .. scream - sream at the top of your voice. It has to be him -he has to be there - is it safe enough to carry Rugby in a backpack -perhaps his scent will bring Atticus out - heck I am just throwing ideas in the air ... I pray rayer: Ken walks in the door soon holding pretty boy Atticus


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

At least there is hope. Poor Ken.....it sounds like he is taking this so badly. Please come home Atticus.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

OMG, I just saw this. I can hardly breathe. Please GOD , I'm praying so hard , please let him find his way home or to the kennel at least. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I am going to head to bed but doubt I'll sleep.. I definitely will be saying a lot of prayers that this is Atticus... it just HAS to be! I'm wondering just how large an area is it? and is any of it fenced? 
I'll likely not sleep and will check back in to see if the GOOD NEWS has been posted yet!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Bring squeaky toys so Atticus can hear them. It just has to be him.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG I sure hope you find him so so soon. :grouphug: :grouphug: 

We will keep praying that you do. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Kerry,
I just had posted that same thought about the squueky toy!! but I hit the wrong button and lost it! 
They have such good ears and the familar sound might bring him 'forth' if he is hiding.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh, how I wish there was somewhere you could find night vision goggles!  I'm going to have a hard time sleeping! I wish I was there to help-I would most certainly be out there until I couldn't walk anymore. I pray for strength for you and Ken, Jennifer!! rayer:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Bring squeaky toys so Atticus can hear them. It just has to be him.[/B]


good idea, also take Rugby, I swear sometimes sparkey smells other dogs from a mile away and start running on the leash and I wonder what it is because I can't see that far in the dark and sure enough it's another dog. of course I have no idea about the area so if it is not nice or safe then don't take him.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Would Rugby 'speak"? Atticus might also respond to his Pal's 'voice" .


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I hope I wake up tomorrow morning and there is good news. Atticus has been on my mind all day long. :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

If Rugby would bark like crazy.....I just know that would help.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Adding my prayers to finding Atticus TONIGHT!! He must be so terrified and hungry by now. Lord Jesus, please calm Jennifer and Ken's hearts to help them think clearly. Open their ears to not only hear Atticus, but to hear you giving them direction as where to look. Open their eyes so they don't need night vision goggles. Father keep Atticus safe until they find him. And please direct their path to where he is this very night. I ask these things in the name of Jesus.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

*Adding my prayers also, i keep stop doing my essay to check back to see if Atticus had made it home yet, arggh I hope the poor baby returns soon.*


----------



## keack (May 7, 2007)

we took Rugby and carried him around in his carrier (he was pretty squeaky) and squeaky toys
trust me I know you are all here in spirit.
i need to regroup 

and I do hope it is Atticus


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Adding my prayers to finding Atticus TONIGHT!! He must be so terrified and hungry by now. Lord Jesus, please calm Jennifer and Ken's hearts to help them think clearly. Open their ears to not only hear Atticus, but to hear you giving them direction as where to look. Open their eyes so they don't need night vision goggles. Father keep Atticus safe until they find him. And please direct their path to where he is this very night. I ask these things in the name of Jesus.[/B]



Amen


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh I'm so sad to hear that you didn't find him there. What a strange place for him to be. I think that the ideas about taking a toy and Rugby are absolutely brilliant. If you can take Atticus' favorite squeaky toy, and take Rugby and try to get him to bark like someone said.... Who knows, since they are actual brothers Atticus might respond to Rugby's "voice" more than even yours right now.
I will continue to pray, hopefully tomorrow will be the day you find him. :grouphug:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> we took Rugby and carried him around in his carrier (he was pretty squeaky) and squeaky toys
> trust me I know you are all here in spirit.
> i need to regroup
> 
> and I do hope it is Atticus[/B]



Jennifer, You must forgive us for all of this unsolicited advice. I can't tell you how much I wish I was close enough to help out. Believe me - we know that you and Ken and Rugby are doing everything humanly possible. We support you 110% because but for the grace of God go we.......This could happen to virtually ANY of us.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: I prayer that God is watching over lil Atticus and your family will be reunited!!! rayer: rayer:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Am praying and asking all my friends to pray also!
rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 
Keep the faith! Atticus will be found!

Positive energy sent to him right now!!!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> we took Rugby and carried him around in his carrier (he was pretty squeaky) and squeaky toys
> trust me I know you are all here in spirit.
> i need to regroup
> 
> and I do hope it is Atticus[/B]


I totally understand needing to regroup. Hugs to you both. I'm sure you're exhausted both emotionally and physically.

It sounds as if you've got caring good neighbors, but if I'm remembering correctly, they are elderly and probably can't get out and physically search for Atticus. Jennifer talks about Ken teaching classes. I'm assuming at the college??? Just a thought. Could you enlist a bunch of students to help search. Organize search parties and direct certain parties to search certain areas, overlapping each search area. Have you or Jennifer be at "command central" at all times with everyone to report in to you via cell phones. That way you can help direct areas where they are searching if he's spotted, and when he's found, you can start calling each search party to call them in. I bet a bunch of college students would help if they saw sweet Atticus's missing posters and were asked to help. Start with your students...kids you know, and have them spread the word to get as many people to search as possible. Then of course you'll need to throw one he** of a party for them as a thank you and celebration that he's home.


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

WE HOPE ATTICUS FINS HIS WAY TO THE ARMS OF HIS MOMMY!!!!!!... WE HOPE HE HAS THE STRENGTH TO MAKE IT THRU THIS DIFFICULT TIME. 



Cupcake says: " Atticus, please find ur way home. All ur friends miss u alot. We need u to please come back"


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I just got home from work and just saw this post....My heart goes out to you guys. I wish I was close enough to help you search :grouphug:


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

Have just read this post praying that Atticus is found well and safe.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

rayer: rayer: Come on Atticus, go to Mommy. rayer: rayer: 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

> Would Rugby 'speak"? Atticus might also respond to his Pal's 'voice" .[/B]



Yes, yes. Canines senses are so much keener than ours.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=524901
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, Yes. Canines' senses are so much keener than ours.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

It is nearly 1:30am here in the eastern time zone, I'm sorry I can't stay sitting up any longer, but I will continue my prayers for all of you.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

It sounds like you guys have a great lead.

I sure hope you find Atticus soon.

He is missing home, just as much as you guys miss him. :grouphug: 

My thoughts are with you and I'm hoping that your little guy comes home soon. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*that makes mis shiver all over. 

ATTICUS, come on, it's go home tim'
rugby, dad and mom are waiting.
enough adventure for now :wub: 



PLEASE PLEASE LET IT BE ATTICUS ...it MUST be him.
rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: *


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Atticus go home baby. You are needed there. I know you will find your way home. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

It's 1:18am california time - I thought I'd check in to see if there was anything ..

I hope for some good news in the morning :smhelp:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i just now came upon this thread, and i was so unbelievably happy to hear there were sightings. :grouphug: please, please let it be atticus and please le him find his way to someone who can point him in the direction of safety. rayer:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm just now seeing all this. Gosh, I'm glad there is some hope. 

Please, please, please let Atticus come home today!!!!!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

rayer: rayer: rayer: Praying & praying that they have found Atticus. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh I hope that is Atticus!!!! Please Dear God, help them find their baby!!!!

I didn't see this post last night......I went to bed as soon as I sent my donation in. I think I have the flu and I have taken flu shots for years.

I pray that Atticus is found and is brought home to his family~~~I will get up and check this forum periodically throughout the day for any news!!!!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

still praying rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

rayer: Still praying for Atticus..I sure hope there is good news today rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying with the faith that the little dog spotted is little Atticus and that he is found today !! Will be constantly checking in for updates!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I am just checking in this morning. I have not given up hope. I fell asleep late last night in the middle of praying for atticus. Many of us feel so helpless. I sit here wishing I lived closer so I could go search.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Ok-just had to check in before taking a shower for work. I'm going to continue praying hard rayer: all day ya'll find Atticus and will continue checking in throughout the day :grouphug:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

extra prayers heading your way. Lets hope the little guy will be found soon. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Any news????

This is so heart wrenching!!!! I hope they find him soon! :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Just saw this post this morning. But....no word yet? I'm so worried about him crossing streets :bysmilie: 

Hopefully he'll be back home today, I hope, I hope, I hope....and pray


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I have just come in and found this thread, oh how I do hope it is Atticus and he is now home safe and sound with his mummy and daddy, if not please Lord keep him safe till he is found rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Atticus, please find your way home today, little buddy! Praying and thinking nothing but positive thoughts. He WILL be home soon!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm sending all of my "come home" vibes as well. Hang in there, Jennifer, we all love you! :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I've been praying all nitght and just want little Atticus to come some. Please, God, let Atticus find his way home. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sorry I wasn't on SM last night so I missed this thread. But I have been praying for Atticus anyway. I so hope he shows up today. rayer: rayer: rayer: He must be scared silly being out of his comfort zone for so long.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I am sure praying rayer: rayer: for some good news today. Atticus you just have to come home!! Jill


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I didn't see this post last night, but I can't wait until that little guy is home. I really believe Atticus will be home soon.


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

Just checking in. I am still praying all the time. I hope he is found today. :grouphug:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I am just seeing this post now. I'm praying that the Malt someone saw was Atticus and he is home soon. rayer: rayer:


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm continuing to pray today in hopes that this will be the day that Atticus will come home! I have a good feeling!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

> I'm continuing to pray today in hopes that this will be the day that Atticus will come home! I have a good feeling![/B]


I also have a good feeling about today rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

any news? I have not slept well since I heard Atticus was missing.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Just checking in to see if there is any news... rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm so hoping that Atticus is found today! I'll be praying my butt off!!! rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=525050
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too! 
God, please help Jennifer and Ken find Atticus today. rayer:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Checking in first thing...I'm just sitting here with tears running down my face. I wish I lived closer so I could help with the search. Please God let little Atticus come home today. rayer:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I WAS JUST CHECKING IN. :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm optimistic that Atticus will be reunited with his family today! I'll be checking all day for news!


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

I missed this last night but I'm praying that Atticus comes home very very today. rayer: rayer:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm praying todays the day little Atticus will be found. rayer: rayer: rayer: It just breaks my heart to think of him all alone & lost & the distress, anxiety & sadness Jennifer & Ken are going through.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Had to check in before I got ready for work this morning.

I hope everyone's good feelings turn into a safe return for Atticus! rayer:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I wish there was a bell or something that would go off when Jennifer and Ken find Atticus. I know I'm sure as heck not going to get any work done from checking SM every few minutes.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I know-I'm right there with you! I check it every couple of minutes :thumbsup: 



> I wish there was a bell or something that would go off when Jennifer and Ken find Atticus. I know I'm sure as heck not going to get any work done from checking SM every few minutes.[/B]


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

When Atticus is found.....could someone start a new thread with CAPITAL LETTERS....so I don't miss it, that is. I'm at work and keep peeking when I get a minute.....


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Still checking and praying rayer: rayer: 

At times like this, I feel so worthless.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Just checking back.......... rayer:


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

Praying for good news soon!!!!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

This just makes my heart hurt, makes me sick to my stomach and wish I could help. Please keep us updated!!!
Thinking of Atticus every minute.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i was hoping i'd find some good news, oh i hope Atticus is found!


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

Just checking back in......still praying rayer:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> When Atticus is found.....could someone start a new thread with CAPITAL LETTERS....so I don't miss it, that is. I'm at work and keep peeking when I get a minute.....[/B]


VERY, very good idea. Yes please, start a new thread.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Just checking for an update....

Gena-Did you hear back from Jennifer last night?


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Well-she posted an update about regrouping and I haven't heard from her since. 

If I notice a post (please God rayer: ) saying he is back home, I will post a new thread.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I can't seem to focus on much else than praying that little Atticus will be found soon! I'll keep checking in...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Checking in......


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I keep checking........hope the news will be good today!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Checking for good news. Good idea about starting a new thread in capital leetters!
Hurry home, Atticus. So many people will be relieved and thrilled when that little guy gets home.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Just checking in.......


----------



## VaVaVoomViolet (Jan 28, 2008)

We are joining everyone else :grouphug: in prayers that dear Atticus is *soon* found safe & sound and reunited with his wonderful, loving family. rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Praise God, he's watching over little Atticus, I just know that he will be back in mommy and daddy's arms soon. 

Heavenly Father, I ask that you would just lead Jennifer and Ken to little Atticus, Lord I know it's been you keeping that sweet baby safe, Lord we are all waiting for the miracle. In Jesus Christ's name I pray, Amen


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

> Heavenly Father, I ask that you would just lead Jennifer and Ken to little Atticus, Lord I know it's been you keeping that sweet baby safe, Lord we are all waiting for the miracle. In Jesus Christ's name I pray, Amen[/B]





Amen


----------

